# Ahhh...The Colors of Fall, Part Two!!



## Polyploid (Sep 19, 2006)

Well, it's been two weeks, and it's almost time!!! I grabbed a little bud off the bottom yesterday and smoked it today (for my birthday). Man!! Three little hits and I'm DONE!!

Anyway, Enjoy!!  I plan to harvest in 9 days.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 19, 2006)

*Happy Birthday man. The ladies are looking great and by the sounds of the sample your in for a treat when harvest time comes. Have a happy and high birthday.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 20, 2006)

happy birthday!!!   and damn fine ladies you got there....awesome shots


----------



## MarPassion (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice, she's beautifull, it's true!


----------

